# For Sale: 2007 Outback 29bhs



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Due to significant life changes, I am forced to sell the hotel on wheels. This is an _excellent _floor plan for a family and it has been well taken care of--Wolfie can attest to that. Specs and floor plan can be found here.

Comes with all the standards that can be found on the Keystone website. Also includes these upgrades:

_brand new_ tires and UV covers
breathable RV cover
scissor jacks
power tongue jack
full tub upgrade with accordion shower door
3 vent covers
custom window tinting
Reese dual cam WDH
a multitude of extras that we will no longer be needing







​Will listen to all serious offers. Even at whatever price is worked out, I will be taking a loss. This _must_ go, and the sooner the better.

If interested, please contact me via e-mail.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I certainly can attest to the love and attention this camper has received. If we were in the market, we wouldn't hesitate but (unfortunately for us), _someone else_ has the chance to get a wonderfully cared for and much loved Outback!!

Best of luck with this, Bernie. All good energies are coming your way from Wolfwood!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a damn shame you have to let the Outback go! It seems like yesterday we were enjoying your pictures from Maine!

We have the 28BHS so I know the layout well. I wish you all the luck in the world selling it and getting what you're asking for it!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck Bernie - sorry to see you selling your Outback!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Luck with the sale!! and know that we are thinking of you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

think positive thoughts my friend and know you have a big family here


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey how are you, hope all is well, thought i would check and see how you are making out, selling and in general.

and maybe give the post a


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

...And a big ole' bump to get this back to the top of the threads.

The Tundra was the first to go, and I don't think my Camry can pull it. Honestly, it's been sitting covered in my old yard for 18 months. I haven't been in it, though I will look things over before proceeding with any serious offers. I _*have*_ to get rid of this TT. This divorce has killed me financially, and no matter what this sells at, I'm coming out on the wrong end. I can't afford to keep it, can't afford to put it on a permanent site, and quite frankly, I want to get past that ghost of my previous life. Too many memories...

Serious inquires and offers only, please. I would rather this go to an Outbacker than anyone else.

Email me for more info and pictures.


----------

